# Price for this hat!



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

On SALE for only $115.00!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Eugenia-Kim-Felix-Cat-Ear-Knit-Hat-Heather-Blue/prod171800213/p.prod


----------



## Monamo (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh, but that's a bargain, it used to be $165.00.


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

;-)


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Hahahaha...

It has gold thread hidden inside for sure!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Need to review my prices, probably my buyers as well. :!:


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Are you sure it is not a mis-print. Can't imagine anyone paying that price.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

HUH??? Sure, we could knit it for a couple of bucks, but then a customer would not be able to say they got it at Neiman & Marcus!!! And it was originally priced at $165. What a joke!


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

Winter Clearance Sale?


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Bet they don't sell many of those.


----------



## Nana Pagley (Jul 9, 2011)

That cat must be mad, His ears are back!


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

raindancer said:


> HUH??? Sure, we could knit it for a couple of bucks, but then a customer would not be able to say they got it at Neiman & Marcus!!! And it was originally priced at $165. What a joke!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll take a couple, not


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

Like they say , "some people have more money than sense".


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

:shock:


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

I've been shopping at Neiman Marcus ONCE, with a friend who had a gift card to use. Her friend had given her a scarf, and she'd decided she would never use it. So she converted it to a card--$325! In the entire store, on a weekday afternoon, the staff outnumbered the customers. We were very well helped. And we found a bit of costume jewelry that was withing her budget, and the softest stuffed bunny rabbits in the children's department that were actually on par with nice stuffed animals in general. But the one thing she really wanted, and we both loved, was a pillow. $425. We left without it, and she still has more than half of her card to spend since the one necklace she purchased wasn't as bad as most for price. As she said, she just couldn't stand spending what they were asking for things like blouses. We'll be heading back to Value Village.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

bettyirene said:


> Bet they don't sell many of those.


Sad to say I bet they do.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Well, Nieman Marcus no wonder! Everything is overpriced there IMO. They make you pay a lot more just so you can say you bought it at their store. Kind of silly, I think.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

They didn't even show it on a model, which I would have thought would help it sell better despite the price.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

When I was in high school, way back when, my Mom worked at the restaurant in the Fort Worth Neiman Marcus. (This was way before _The Hedges_.) Employees got a very generous discount so I was quite well dressed in high school. After we moved, Mom saved a coat that I got at NM; she cut the label out and sewed in on a coat she bought at either JC Penney or Sears. Mom made sure the label faced out whenever she folder her coat.
Ahh, memories.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

it looks loomed to me


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Bunbun said:


> it looks loomed to me


The quick way to do it would be with one of the Addi or similar circular looms and hand knit the ears. You could probably crank them out in about a half an hour.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Be nice..I bought that hat!! Well, I bought the yarn &#128517;


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> Are you sure it is not a mis-print. Can't imagine anyone paying that price.


Check out the referenced website. No misprint.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I would expect it to be gold plated at that price!!! If we knitted it and asked that we would be laughed at. We used to call them "Needless Mark-Up" when we lived in California.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Stupid hat too!!


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

All I can say is "WOW" !!


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Those little ears are thumbs from fingerless gloves! I could copy that hat easily without a pattern. But I don't like it well enough. There's no ribbing, and it wouldn't work right to put on ribbing, because it looks like bulky yarn. Bulky, on a baby's hat?
Carol K in OH


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

Hmmm if she still had half left and couldn't find anything, maybe a necklace for you would have been nice! LOL 
I went in once when we went to the Quilt Festival. A friend collected matchbooks from all around the world so she bought one of theirs (like the free ones everyone else gives away) she paid $28 for it!! Can you imagine???? She was the only one that spent anything out of the 17 of us.
One nut out of 17 ladies isn't bad....is it?????!!! LOL


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes, Eugenia Kim is one of their up and coming designers and all her "stuff" is ridiculous. And it's all acrylic to boot!



knitter1952 said:


> On SALE for only $115.00!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Eugenia-Kim-Felix-Cat-Ear-Knit-Hat-Heather-Blue/prod171800213/p.prod


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

That's insane, I'd feel guilty charging more than $15.00!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

I do know of a woman who thinks everything she buys there is better than yours simply because she bought it there. Amazing.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Did you know that you can sell gift cards online? There are several companies that buy them. Cards from good stores bring more money than those from less popular places. In my circumstances, I'd have sold that card right away. Bear in mind for future use.


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

Some people have more money than sense.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I will make that hat for a mere $ 75! Wait -- ask for a discount and I will give you a great one....


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

I wonder if anyone ever bought one


----------



## marylouisec (Apr 8, 2015)

How do I get to knit for those folks? They might pay 8% of the asking price to the knitter. I could knit that hat for $13.20 if they provide the fiber.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Made in Peru, probably for pennies.


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

I agree with quiltermouse. It's Nieman Marcus. What else would you expect? When I lived in Seattle a friend said "We have to go to Nieman Marcus. It's the Sacs 5th Ave of the west. We went. I was looking at a simple fleece receiving blanket for my baby. At JC Penney the same blanket was $19.99 at Nieman Marcus it was $49.99 We stopped in the restaurant for lunch. A cup of soup and a cup of tea cost me over $20. This was back in the early 1980s. I'd hate to think what they charge today.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I remember being in Neiman Marcus once and looked at a dress.the cost was $5,000 and I remember thinking should I splurge or pay my daughter's college tuition payment? I don't think I have to tell you which I chose! BTW, the dress fit really well! LOL!


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

Stores have to buy their merchandise, and some of them prefer buying from local sources. If I lived close enough to a store like that, I would certainly try for an appointment with a buyer. Knitters, any of you close? As I type this, I'm also thinking about some of the glitzier summer shops ...worth a try. Neiman Marcus has been in business forever, so a whole lot of "somebodies" are spending enough to make that possible.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

bettyirene said:


> Bet they don't sell many of those.


I think you might be surprised - I bet they sell quite a few! People can be so foolish about 'name brand clothing'.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

marylouisec said:


> How do I get to knit for those folks? They might pay 8% of the asking price to the knitter. I could knit that hat for $13.20 if they provide the fiber.


Try to find the buyer and make an appointment to see them. The problem is that you'd have to be able to make a LOT of them. I've known people who supplied catalog companies with hand painted birdhouses and boxes, and it's a big proposition.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

They have to be Kidding!!! No go....we can knit the same for a LOT, LOT less. Anyone who spends this kind of money on such items.....get a life or give to charity!!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

If I was a millionaire I wouldn,t pay that price.We all could make it for around $2.50


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

So silly. And if one of the people who regularly shop at NM were gifted with a hand-knit hat that was identical, she might scoff because it wasn't a "designer label" item.


----------



## marylouisec (Apr 8, 2015)

I have fancy labels that I sew into my knitted things. Maybe someone would just think I was a new designer and I'd be all the rage.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> Are you sure it is not a mis-print. Can't imagine anyone paying that price.


Who is this designer and what does she have that we don't have????? Eugenia Kim....never heard of her!


----------



## GR. Gram (Feb 13, 2015)

In the '50's when i was knitting up a storm of sweaters for my 2 kids[at the time] I was told by the owner of the wool shop who was an expert knitter, that if you knit for some one the way you charge is 6 times the cost of the yarn for the item, and they pay for the yarn. Cute hat , but hardly worth that price. 
Great gram


----------



## clegrant (Sep 29, 2012)

Are you serious?


----------



## cakediva (May 8, 2013)

That is probably actually a bargin....imagine this....think about all the hands it had to go through to get to that point...expecially if it is all natural fibers and not made from crude oil or plastics... the growing and housing of the animal that had to be shirred...the spinning of the fiber...the coloring process...the drying and packaging...the wholesaling and marketing to the retaling industry..the repackaging, displaying, marketing again, rental of space in store, sales people ,again marketing on their website for all of us to be made aware of this item..dont forget all of the shipping and labor cost to get it from a to b,c,d f and g and maybe just maybe it was made in China to keep the cost down so that all the middle people can get paid....imagine if it was "Made in the USA" where we profess to want to support...it all looks easy when we see the finished product...we might be devaluing what we do.....il


----------



## Linda Mcg (May 20, 2011)

People who would buy this are buying it for the "honor" of saying they bought it "on sale" at Nieman's. Pretty shallow, but they are out there......... Glad that I'm not one of them...........


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Good old Neiman Marcus, incredible!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

I've heard Nieman's called "Nieman Mark-Up"
and that was someone who shopped there!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Made in Peru.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

As my sister, who sometimes works part time there as a gift wrapper, calls it, 'Needless Markup'. ;-)


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm gonna start knitting cat hats!!! And see how much I can get for them.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Unbelievable! And originally at $165????? Since they discounted it, does that mean it wasn't selling??? LOL


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Metrogal said:


> Unbelievable! And originally at $165????? Since they discounted it, does that mean it wasn't selling??? LOL


Nah, it just means that it's getting warmer out. Next thing they'll be selling is knitted cat-shaped bikinis... for $265


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

bettyirene said:


> Bet they don't sell many of those.


They don't need to sell many at that price! 😉


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

No it's not a misprint - was wondering what kind of wool was used - other sites I found it at $200!!! from alpaca(?) wool which sells at $11.00 a ball...what a profit .....what a scam!We don't have this store here in Montreal but it sure reminds me of one downtown...you go into the store there is a security guard that follows each person! Went once never again! My daughter worked in the children's clothes ....sold mostly to pro hockey players, lawyers wives and well-to-do people. A bib cost $50!! (this was in the 80's) I remember seeing a newborn snowsuit at $800 Hope it kept him warm!LOL!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

OH What a bargain it was AUD$227.20 and now it is on sale for AUD$158.30. They must be joking.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I wonder what a pair of hand made socks would sell for at NM????


----------



## Take251175 (Apr 3, 2015)

Well it is a one off.... xx


----------



## laurataylor08 (Dec 15, 2014)

The American Way....and I feel bad charging 10 for a plain hat....


----------



## Rosalie Courtney (Jul 29, 2012)

You have got to be kidding!


----------



## azknittingchick (Feb 4, 2012)

Unbelievable!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

some people have more money than brains


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I totally agree with you.


bobctwn65 said:


> some people have more money than brains


----------



## Tokyoal (Mar 19, 2014)

I don't know why you all are complaining - Free Shipping! LOL


----------



## ruthe516 (Apr 22, 2011)

It's not even cashmere!


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

I'd like to know who Eugenia Kim is! Did she knit or just design this hat?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

She is a new designer. Just google her name and you can visit her website and you get free shipping if you spend $300!



rebrenner31 said:


> I'd like to know who Eugenia Kim is! Did she knit or just design this hat?


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

The sad thing is someone will actually buy it at that price.


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

laurataylor08 said:


> The American Way....and I feel bad charging 10 for a plain hat....


You should charge much more, and not feel the least bit bad. The ones that are mass made by God knows who sell for more than that.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

knitter1952 said:


> On SALE for only $115.00!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Eugenia-Kim-Felix-Cat-Ear-Knit-Hat-Heather-Blue/prod171800213/p.prod


I think I'll start knitting for Neiman Marcus!!!!!!🙆


----------



## farleyw40 (Jan 25, 2011)

What a rip off!!!!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

It's all relative...there are people that can afford these prices without thinking about the process, fiber, origin, etc. Most people have budgets to worry about, but some have unlimited funds, or lifestyles. I'm happy with a budget.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

I had a boss who was a doctor. I knitted his wife a scarf for christmas. When she came in to thank me she told me I should go to NY & sell them for over $100. I guess people in NY will buy anything & have the big bucks to do so


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

Money can't buy smarts!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Yep! It is all about Marketing....also "at the right place, at the right time"...Soho Shops! Just interesting....Thanks so much for sharing!  Think I will check out her other designs...just out of curiosity!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

pierrette said:


> I think I'll start knitting for Neiman Marcus!!!!!!🙆


Interestingly enough, they are knit in PERU (sterling silver heart surgery baskets are also knit in Peru)...She is a business woman....like Thomas Hardy, & others....who put a twist on a native design for our market...& jack up the prices.....Native Artists on National Geographic (Novica) do not pull half the prices, for similar sterling woven designs, as he does at Nordstrom's...they are manufactured in Bali.....Just saying....great marketing ..... great business sense. Artists are not often known for their business sense....when they combine the two..... & sell themselves....$$$$$


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

mthrift said:


> Interestingly enough, they are knit in PERU (sterling silver heart surgery baskets are also knit in Peru)...She is a business woman....like Thomas Hardy, & others....who put a twist on a native design for our market...& jack up the prices.....Native Artists on National Geographic (Novica) do not pull half the prices, for similar sterling woven designs, as he does at Nordstrom's...they are manufactured in Bali.....Just saying....great marketing ..... great business sense. Artists are not often known for their business sense....when they combine the two..... & sell themselves....$$$$$


YES....It IS outrageous!


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Probably more than you think. My niece makes them, almost like this one, sells them on Etsy for $35.00 and they do sell. Try charging that much at a craft fair. Crazy!!


kayrein said:


> I'm gonna start knitting cat hats!!! And see how much I can get for them.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I knit a lot of lace shawls, but don't sell them. Last year, I was curious as to how much I could sell them for, and wondered what Nieman Marcus charges. Well, I didn't find anything hand knit. The closest thing I found was a white lace shawl. The fabric looked like it was cut from lace curtains, and it was over $1,000! Can't remember the exact amount. I was appalled! :shock: 

I just now looked it up again, and this is what I found; couldn't find anything like what we knit. IMO, Nieman Marcus "lace" shawls can't even begin to compete with the Estonian Lace and other kinds that we knit. Can you imagine what they would charge for one of ours?


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I just ordered one for me and DH. Yeah right&#128563;


----------



## sterry (May 29, 2012)

EUGENIA KIM is the "name" one pays for. Very HIGH END, or shall I say high priced (outrageously overpriced). See some of the other items by going to www.eugeniakim.com

For a rather amateurish knit headband, one would pay over $100. And a purchase of shoes and a hat would likely feed a family of five for two or three weeks.


----------



## sterry (May 29, 2012)

Such is the world we live in, and the gross disparity where some few wear a bag (made of fancy plastic) that costs a thousand dollars and many can't put beans on the table to feed their children.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

UNBELIEVABLE


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

CRAZY!!!


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

On this note, let's call it what it is: stupidity tax. For short: stupid tax. Change it if you like to crazy tax. Be creative.
And this is how many fancy stores make their fortune.


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

When I see prices like that my first thought is, "Someone bumped their head." Never in my life could I justify spending that kind of money, I would rather spend it on food or helping someone that really needs it.


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

Perfect for someone with a dollars and no sense.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have the wrong customers!


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> Well, Nieman Marcus no wonder! Everything is overpriced there IMO. They make you pay a lot more just so you can say you bought it at their store. Kind of silly, I think.


The equivalent here is Harvey Nichols: there is a store in Edinburgh I occasionally visit, to scoff at the prices of some of the appalling garments they sell[well there were some I coveted].It always seems to be full of rich
fashionable young women actually buying things.I must admit I am jealous of their wealth but not of their taste.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

It isn't even very cute!


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

This is insane!


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

lainey_h said:


> Nah, it just means that it's getting warmer out. Next thing they'll be selling is knitted cat-shaped bikinis... for $265


I want to see one of those. :twisted:


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Nancyn said:


> I remember being in Neiman Marcus once and looked at a dress.the cost was $5,000 and I remember thinking should I splurge or pay my daughter's college tuition payment? I don't think I have to tell you which I chose! BTW, the dress fit really well! LOL!


I knew someone once who said to a wealthy friend, "Your idea of the price of an inexpensive dress is my idea of the price of an inexpensive car!"


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Are you kidding me. What a rip off!


knitter1952 said:


> On SALE for only $115.00!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Eugenia-Kim-Felix-Cat-Ear-Knit-Hat-Heather-Blue/prod171800213/p.prod


----------



## KnockaghKrafter (Aug 11, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Be nice..I bought that hat!! Well, I bought the yarn 😅


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Scubajnke (Mar 24, 2015)

The one at the bottom of the page has a pom pom & it's $191. Those poms are pricey! LOL


----------



## grannybell (Mar 12, 2013)

Surely, you jest!! I think I'm going to choke.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Yup! Saw it already, amazing..


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

I can't believe the price for that cap. You won't get that here. They want your knitting for near nothing.That's why I don't knit to sell.


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

Some people don't work hard enough for their money. I could buy a lot of yarn with that money.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

That is sinful to be charging such a price!


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

So if each one of us who could make this hat for under $15 donated the difference to a cause that fights hunger. . . .


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

It is not a sin to charge that ridiculous price. That is how the market works: supply and demand.
But, we know something that they don't: how to knit.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I would never pay that much for any hat


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I'll take a half-dozen


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Say What???????? :-o


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

I think I will order 2 of these hats; one to bury & the other one to cover it up.

I think anything over $10 is too much.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Huh? :shock:


----------



## Karenknitstoo (Dec 5, 2012)

It's not even cashmere yarn! For that price it should be vicuna


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Really? Is this a joke? :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## DivaDee (Jan 21, 2011)

I'll take 2.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

RosieC said:


> Like they say , "some people have more money than sense".


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Nancy S. said:


> I think I will order 2 of these hats; one to bury & the other one to cover it up.
> 
> I think anything over $10 is too much.


My cousin had a similar saying. But... he didn't bury the first one. I never heard anything close before now.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

When I was growing up in Dallas that was the only N-M store. It was so special, especially at Christmas they had the most beautiful windows and store decorations. One year they had antique music boxes from all over the world. A school friend's father managed the fur department and he would find out when movie stars were coming. We used to hide in the dressing rooms VERY quietly and saw most of the famous stars from the 40s come in to buy their furs. At one time, they assigned a clerk to each customer and you chose a dress first. Then the clerk would bring everything you needed for that dress - under garments, shoes, hat, handbag, etc. to the dressing room. It was a little like those shopping scenes in "Pretty Woman." They had fabulous sales, though, I bought an umbrella for $7 and a dress for $15. When they had a fire, we watched them shovel furs out the 4th floor window into trucks below to be sent to Filene's in Boston (that was the only Filene's then) for the fire sale. It was a fairy tale place. I believe that store still is, but all the branches over the world are just another store. That hat still isn't worth more than $10 even in the home store!


----------



## awesomedorags (Feb 6, 2015)

maybe she can sell the card on ebay, then she would have the money to be able to use elswhere. : D some people have more money that sense.



Quiltermouse said:


> I've been shopping at Neiman Marcus ONCE, with a friend who had a gift card to use. Her friend had given her a scarf, and she'd decided she would never use it. So she converted it to a card--$325! In the entire store, on a weekday afternoon, the staff outnumbered the customers. We were very well helped. And we found a bit of costume jewelry that was withing her budget, and the softest stuffed bunny rabbits in the children's department that were actually on par with nice stuffed animals in general. But the one thing she really wanted, and we both loved, was a pillow. $425. We left without it, and she still has more than half of her card to spend since the one necklace she purchased wasn't as bad as most for price. As she said, she just couldn't stand spending what they were asking for things like blouses. We'll be heading back to Value Village.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I would need to be paid to take that ugly thing off their hands :-D


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

awesomedorags said:


> maybe she can sell the card on ebay, then she would have the money to be able to use elswhere. : D some people have more money that sense.


I wish we'd thought of that. I don't know if it can be done for a partially-spent account.


----------



## awesomedorags (Feb 6, 2015)

maybe if there is a way to check the balance of the account and take a picture of it showing the balance that is left on the card......



Quiltermouse said:


> I wish we'd thought of that. I don't know if it can be done for a partially-spent account.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

awesomedorags said:


> maybe if there is a way to check the balance of the account and take a picture of it showing the balance that is left on the card......


I'll have to mention that the next time I see her. Thanks!


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

My theory on the price of this hat, is that, to us it seems obnoxiously expensive...... (and it is). But that's because as we are knitters & some of us can crochet, we know that we could prob. make one in very little time, as it seems to be such an easy pattern. And someone who doesn't do either of these things, thinks it's worth every penny. But I have to agree with what a lot of you said. It's crazy to spend that much money on a plain knit hat. And adding ears can't possibly add that much to the cost of it. Go to Kmart or some other store retail store and I'm sure they could find a cute hat there, and prob. even one with ears..... :thumbup:


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Eugenia Kim's internet site shows a hat without ears which costs even more.It is the name that is being sold,not the hat per se.
This price will be peanuts to the wealthy anyway.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

All I can say is "Are you kidding me?" All that money for an ugly hat with no ribbing? I have used lots of lovely acrylics for my grandkids, I like the ease of washer dryer. That hat will either cover the baby's eyes or you will have to stuff the hat to hold it up.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

scumbugusa said:


> I would need to be paid to take that ugly thing off their hands :-D


There is not enough money in the world!!!


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

Gosh---for $115 I would knit 3 hats(ha ha!), including a black one! Wouldn't it be great if people would actually pay the KNITTER that much money for something handknit.Most people seem to think yarn is cheap, and our time is worth nothing, so why are our prices so high?


knitter1952 said:


> On SALE for only $115.00!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Eugenia-Kim-Felix-Cat-Ear-Knit-Hat-Heather-Blue/prod171800213/p.prod


----------



## cakediva (May 8, 2013)

I also think California's status symbols are the kind if cars people drive....and in New York City it is about the designer clothes one wears that does set one apart from the rest...if you are in the know...that's what you wear along with the right designer coat, shoes and purse...the way you are treated and looked upon DOES depend on what you wear...if you wear that, more than likely people will look at you as being more successful...it takes money to make money...AND PRIME REAL ESTATE!!!....I used to have a shop 1/2 a block from Lord and Taylor here in Mid-town Manhattan...how much was rent???....40,000 A MONTH...with a 3 million dollar security deposit for a ten year lease but I sold my merchandise and because of location, I had no problem


----------



## Ljgl4405 (Mar 8, 2011)

YIKES! Some profit they are making! How much do you think the poor Peruvian factory worker who knitted it got paid for it....?


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

It is Aus$167.00 so no hat is worth that price. It doesn't look very good to me and it would only have used 2 balls of wool at most.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

knitter1952 said:


> On SALE for only $115.00!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Eugenia-Kim-Felix-Cat-Ear-Knit-Hat-Heather-Blue/prod171800213/p.prod


You are kidding, Right!


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Sadly, you can make your prices really high, and you only need to sell one to get the ball rolling. Then people think it's the cool item, and everyone wants to outspend their friend. So people don't see that they are being overcharged. If there is hat for $35 and one for $100 most people I know will choose the higher priced one assuming it is better, for some reason. Plus, they can brag to their friends about how much they spent. It sounds dumb, but, in our construction business I see stuff like that all the time. Hubby and I shake our heads.


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

NO WAY!!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

If I couldn't knit, I would expect to pay $5 at the most.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

that is a bit pricey


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

It must be quiviut or possum or cashmere! I think it is cute, but my goodness, that is a crazy price--especially since most of us know we could whip that up in a day without using a pattern!!! But Neiman Marcus isn't for sissies--or for people with good sense!!! There are some things worth their high price, but a kid's hat--I think not.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

It might be worth it now it's been reduced to $74


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

The sad part for me is that if someone did buy that hat as a gift, the receiver wouldn't have a clue that it was so ridiculously expensive. Even if it were knitted in cashmere (which would be crazy for a child's hat) I can't see anything that justifies that price. Even in Neiman's. I would think it was expensive at $25.00!!!!


----------

